# Lung



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Is Lung organ or muscle?
I have thought to be muscle meat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yes, i believe lung is an organ, as are kidneys, spleen, and pancreas.

the heart is a muscle.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Really I thought so too. But someone said it was a muscle. Ok, so if I don't have kidneys then I can give lung as a organ?

What does rawfeeder say about this? (I'd like this input)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would think the lung would be considered organ meat. I may be wrong, but I think the heart is really the only organ that is thought of as muscle.

I may be wrong though....:tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What you must ask yourself is: what does a muscle do? And what do the lungs do? Short answer is they do completely different functions. The lungs are most definitely an organ, they supply the body with oxygen. Nutritionally I would consider them organ meat but not something that can be fed in replacement to liver or kidney. The nutrients in liver and kidney are essential to ideal health while the ones in lung are not essential. Of course it would be beneficial to feed lunch as well as liver and kidney and other organs.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree but then the heart wouldn't that be an organ too? Because it supplies all the blood/oxygen through the body?

I'm not much of a science geek


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Lungs are defiantly an organ.
Heart is a funny one as it is a muscle, but it is a very very rich muscle so needs to be fed carefully which is why it is fed as an organ.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So both are organs then?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Lung is a rich meat like heart and gizzard. If you compare the vitamins found you can see that liver is far richer in nutrients than heart or lung.
Raw beef liver
Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, liver, raw
Raw beef lung
Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, lungs, raw


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> So both are organs then?


In a nutshell 

Yes


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Heart in the body system and functionally is considered an organ. It has a specialized function. But nutritionally it's considered a muscle meat, although it is very rich and high in taurine so it must be fed carefully like organs are. But nutritionally heart cannot replace the nutrition found in the other organs like liver, kidney, etc. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Perfect sense.

So I can carefully feed it as muscle meat? Because it cannot take place of an organ.

So let's say 2 feedings per week? Is that safe?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely. As long as your dogs seem to handle it fine and not get "cannon butt" from it I'd say go for it. We feed beef heart probably 2 times per week but we've been feeding raw for years.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO cannon butt? Care to go into details?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...think about it. What's the mental image you get from that description? :tongue:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO!
Love your sense of humour! So noted!:tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It's preeety self-explanatory...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I just was leaning more to details of if it was serious or not..health etc.

I kinda figured the rest.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh...cannon butt is not a serious health issue unless it goes on for a looooong time and you can't get it under control, I mean this is applicable for you AND your dog LOL!!!

But no, a dog owner is bound to have experience with cannon butt at least once with every dog at one point or another. I always tell people to not lose any sleep over it since its not such a big deal :wink:


----------

